# 16 oz. Cup Grows



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2007)

*Well folks today is the day. :hubba:  First off let me lay down the RULES for this grow. *

*RULES*

*1) All members must use a 16 oz. cup and soil for this grow.*

*2) Each member may start no more than 2 seeds (NO CLONES) *

*3) All members must update their grow atleast once a week in this thread. *

*Good luck everyone and let's have some fun. :hubba: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2007)

*Well i guess we'll start off.  *

*Were germinating 2 Stoneybud seeds using the paper towel method. Should be sprouted in a few days. :hubba: Once they crack they will be placed in 16 oz. cups with MG soil that feeds plants up to 3 months.  We will leave them in veg for 2 or 3 weeks under a 65 watt Flourex light. After they are done vegging they will be placed under a 400 watt HPS for flower. Will post pics once they break ground.  *


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm germinating two bagseeds using the "papertowel method". When they sprout they will be placed in either MG 3month supply or this other soil that I have (contains Organic compost, peat humus, sand and bark fines, vermiculite, perlite, and dolomitic limestone). Mine will be vegged for 2 to 3 weeks with CFL's on 24/0 light and then they will be put outdoors. Maybe shorter, maybe longer depending on whether or not my outdoor plants are flowering yet. They will finish outdoors. I was going to post pics. But, really how interesting is ungerminated seeds?

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 16, 2007)

*I already got a jump on my seeds*

I germed 'em 4 days ago when we talked about it last post. Used papertowel method. They are already monsters! OK, well just for seedlings. 

Am going to use MG soil and was going to set them in 12 /12 right off the bat. 
Nutes - MG bloom buster.  
Seeds - Bagseed indica

Question - never done flowering without some kinda veg period before. That's not going to cause an issue with it, or stretch them too much?

Good luck with your grows!   :farm:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm germinating 2 beans using the paper towel method also, but i use a rag. They're popped, so today i'll be moving them to their final home. Big ol 16 oz space! I put half an inch of aquarium rock at the bottom of my 16 oz. cups to greater the drainage. For soil i used my compost soil mixed with lime, cow manure, vermiculite, perlite, and a little bit of peter's 20-20-20. They should be out of the soil within the next few days, i'll take pictures when i seen green  The other factor is i'm growing them completely outdoors and it's flowering time here. So i'll be doing a non-autoflowering strain in an auto flower environment. Hope all goes well!

Good Luck guys! take it easy!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Draston (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm germinating seeds as well right now using the paper towel methods. They have been germinating for 2 days now. I hope for them to pop shell tomorrow or the next day. I'll be using MG moister control soil w/ 3 month plant food and FF nutes. I'm going to sit them outside unless they get too big and then I'm going to bring them inside.


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 16, 2007)

Here she is at two days old.  I also have another one I just put in soil today.  One is afghani and the other is ak48 but I dont know which is which.  Im using promix soil and I gave them a little shot of Bio tone starter and in a few weeks I will start feeding them fox farm nutes.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

I had taproots on one of my seeds when I checked about 8 hours ago. Both are probably germinated now. I will probably put them in the soil in the morning.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I just checked and I had 1/4" taproots on both seeds. And I'm bored. So, I'm going to go ahead and put them in the soil now. Pictures to come.

The first two pics are each of the seeds that I germinated. The second picture is them tucked in to their nice new little home.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah i figured it'd be best if you did too. Don't want them to stay in that too long once the roots coming out lol. I've had to be gone an extra day or something from the house and they were abuot a quarter inch, when i got back they wre 3 inches long and turning brown, very thin too. So it's prolly a good idea you're planting it tonight, just better than planting it when it gets too much bigger, and it can do a lot over night believe it or not 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 17, 2007)

Im in...... 

I tucked 2 AK48 beans into bed yesterday with a nice moist blanket....

Gonna wake em up today and bury them....:huh:  

BBP started a thread the other day which interested me......:hubba: 

It was about wether electricity can be used to stimulate plant growth............:shocked: 

Electrocultre is the name of the game ....

Im gonna wire one of my plants up and see how it goes.......:rofl: 

I have such faith in my experiment that I propose that the second plant will be grown as a 'control'........ 

Pics later on...............:huh:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 17, 2007)

Sounds interesting. I'd like to see how it turns out.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 17, 2007)

Got some copper wire.....twisted round a pen a few times....
Got a mains adapter......
Got some tape.........:hubba: 

The soil is a brand similar to MG...with plant food added....

Ive still got to make a descision on the voltage I'll give her:shocked:....
I'll start low......:evil: 

Sorry its not a plastic cup...This is a good neighbourhood....

I will be using natural light for veg anyhows....:aok:


----------



## booradley (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi! Would a 16 oz soda bottle be okay? thinking a small hydro setup based on the two liter one I currently use... I mean, the rules don't specify soil.

Well, they do now...


----------



## Draston (Jul 18, 2007)

I think on an earlier page on the orignal thread he said it had to be in SOIL. 2 of my 4 seeds germed tonight once I got back from work so I crushed the other two and put the 2 seeds into a cup for each one that I had cut holes into the bottoms of them (5 for each one). They are sitting on the porch outside my house soakin' in the rays with tiki torch tops around the cups so they don't fall over. I'd say they pop soil tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 18, 2007)

*You must grow in soil and 16 oz. cup like everyone else.  *


			
				booradley said:
			
		

> Hi! Would a 16 oz soda bottle be okay? thinking a small hydro setup based on the two liter one I currently use... I mean, the rules don't specify soil.


----------



## kriz1199 (Jul 18, 2007)

ima join ... this is gonna be my first grow .. soooo lets see if i got beginners luck..well i got 2 "bagseed" seeds in normal party 16 oz plastic cup... there already like a week old .... sprouted and everything ...thep pics are somewhere around in this forum..i had six .... but the kinda dries out i dont know what happend... i gave them more water when they dried and kinda revived ... but i got one that got good looking leaves already out .. and the other one is kinda struggling to get out of the shell...

p.s. im growing outside


----------



## booradley (Jul 18, 2007)

Worth a try, eh?  Got me thinking about a bong hydro grow...


----------



## MamaGreen (Jul 18, 2007)

I think i'll join in this one since i un-earthed the digital camera a few days ago (found it in a box marked 'power tools' go figure) i have one little bean germin in papertowels. i will be using MG organic choice soil (3 month feed) and perlite. i am undecided on which nutes to use,if any. we'll be going straight into a 12/12 as thats what its siblings are in right now. lighting is 4 4ft 'sunlight' fluros. i will most likely be adding another set of 2 4ft 'cool white' tubes at some point during this experiment. obviously indoor grow


----------



## kriz1199 (Jul 18, 2007)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Got some copper wire.....twisted round a pen a few times....
> Got a mains adapter......
> Got some tape.........:hubba:
> 
> ...


 

lmao .. what the hell youre doing..... giving electricity to a plant ... wooow never heard of that ... sry is that im new ...sooo yeah its pretty wierd for me


----------



## verikia (Jul 18, 2007)

I was up the other night, and the idea hit me, I wonder if someone has ever tried to use differnt sound freqences to grow plants. There was this program called Sonic Bloom, it was sposed to work. I tried to find out more info but i think its really old an there was nothing about it. Anyone have any idea on that?


----------



## KBOMB (Jul 18, 2007)

verikia said:
			
		

> I was up the other night, and the idea hit me, I wonder if someone has ever tried to use differnt sound freqences to grow plants. There was this program called Sonic Bloom, it was sposed to work. I tried to find out more info but i think its really old an there was nothing about it. Anyone have any idea on that?


 
This will trip you out!!!!
Funny you say that, last night i was having a massive skunk with some of my mates that grow. We started talking about playing music to our plants  .
We then all went inside, and i **** you not, we turned on the TV and there was a show called "Myth Busters" on. This show aims on busting myths, (quite simple, lol). 
On the show last night they had a thoery that heavy metal music makes plants grow faster. It dosnt.... BUT.. any music or noise at all makes plants grow lager and faster. 

I dont watch daytime TV, only listen to music, maybe that could explain my plants 
Not a word of a lie...
Cheers...
Kbomb..


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, I have 2 sprouts.


----------



## verikia (Jul 19, 2007)

lol, that show is the best. I think i might have seen that one. But ya, i wonder what the mars volta will do for plants? you ever hear of them?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 19, 2007)

verikia said:
			
		

> But ya, i wonder what the mars volta will do for plants?



Make them commit suicide. Same thing as I would do if I had to listen to them.


----------



## KBOMB (Jul 19, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Make them commit suicide. Same thing as I would do if I had to listen to them.


 
ROFL, i agree with sticky. Turn my plants all emo and hermies! :shocked: 

Just on this topic, apparently if you get really stoned you exhale a more condensed type of carb/m and plants love the stuff. Dont smoke near your plants, ciggys or hooch, that will stunt them. Get ripped, hang the hammock up in the grow room and crank up some funky tunes. 

Cheers...
Kbomb..


----------



## Draston (Jul 19, 2007)

Sticky doesn't like them cause I used to put this one song from them on repeat when he was in college and we were roommates in the dorm... The Mars Volta have been going straight to the toliet since de loused (which is their best album by FAR).


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 19, 2007)

THE MARS VOLTA-DELOUSED IN THE COMATORIUM-INTERGALACTIC E.S.P.

The song that makes me want to punch babies.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 19, 2007)

My set up is complete...
My 2 beans are cracked and buried alive......
I got 2 Blumats to water/feed my plants , they keep the soil damp so as I dont have a water/electric problem.....BOOM.....hehe
Part from that I just gotta relax....I'll turn the juice on when I see green.


----------



## OliieTea (Jul 19, 2007)

OK.. I'm in.. I have ONE purple seed from bag left. Might as well get "her" started for the spring crop..crossing my fingers here.... 16 oz plastic cup and soil..... one seed... 
Hang on let me take a bong hit first.. gotta get motivated...
Good Luck everyone....


----------



## verikia (Jul 19, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> THE MARS VOLTA-DELOUSED IN THE COMATORIUM-INTERGALACTIC E.S.P.
> 
> The song that makes me want to punch babies.



LOL thats funny. I just love to get stoned an put it on the surround sound i have in my room... super trippy. I love to freak out my friends with them cause of all the crazy sound effects they got going. I was hanging out with my ex one night and we smoked and i put on frances the mute, and she went insane, shes like MY BODY HATES THIS MUSIC and had to left the room.


----------



## Draston (Jul 20, 2007)

well 1 of my babies popped soil tonight after I got off work. The other one has popped yet but I'd imagine it'll pop tomorrow sometime. I have to go in for first shift tomorrow so I'll take pics after I get off.


----------



## Draston (Jul 22, 2007)

My babies after poppin' soil 2 days ago. They are just some bagseed I saved :banana:.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 22, 2007)

KBOMB said:
			
		

> This will trip you out!!!!
> Funny you say that, last night i was having a massive skunk with some of my mates that grow. We started talking about playing music to our plants.
> 
> We then all went inside, and i **** you not, we turned on the TV and there was a show called "Myth Busters" on. This show aims on busting myths, (quite simple, lol).
> ...


 
Some plants respond to vibration. Only extremely delicate plants have any reaction to music at any human tolerated level.

Here's a small amount of info:

*Why can't I find scientific literature on musical appreciation by plants?*

Plants have no ears to hear and no brain to process or develop musical taste or music appreciation...so any attempts to show relationships between music forms and growth or other responses have met with total failure in the hands of true scientists. This explains the lack of literature for you to read on the subject. 

*But what about those few articles and books that do make such claims?*

Yes there are some quack "scientists" who have claimed that (in highly flawed experiments) certain kinds of music caused improvements in plant growth...but no such claims have met the rigor demanded for publication in respected journals. Such projects are often labeled "pseudoscience" because they fail to explain the control of critical variables, nor do they specify replication levels, nor do they show actual data or the results of statistical testing. 

There really is not much good information about the effect of music on plants because all attempts to do controlled studies on plants and music result in "no difference". Any "differences" between a music treatment and a no-music control (or other-music treatment) in pseudoscience studies can almost always be attributed to some difference in other variables in the project which have *not* been suitably controlled (light, water, fertilizer, soil type, humidity, etc.). So, as for the TV shows and trade-books, not all "science" is good science. Beyond seismonasty in species like _Mimosa pudica_, there are no articles on musical appreciation or musical tastes of plants in reputable science journals. Some trade books and even some educational texts and software have given projects on musical appreciation by plants more respectability than is deserved. These are good examples of "not everything you read in print is to be believed."


----------



## droboy420 (Jul 22, 2007)

is it to late to start. im gonna start germinating them now


----------



## Draston (Jul 22, 2007)

nope, I wouldn't think so .


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jul 22, 2007)

i have 2 afghan#1's that sprouted about 5 days ago, im in.
they in 3" pots now(ive only just spotted this thread). ill be moving them into 16oz cups tomoro. slostice hasnt long past here, ill be putting mine outside, kinda like Dewayme an autoflowering environment  ill only be using potting soil, but i have some worm humus from plagron and fish meal here and that will all go in  
these were just waiting for a decision on whether the bin would be there new homes or not, and now i have a little mission. any1 whos seen my thread will know that ive had a run of bad luck lately, but maybe this little bit of fun will bring my luck around 

85C

(this is ok, im not too late am i)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 23, 2007)

*Nope your fine. Jump on in and have some fun.  *


			
				85cannabliss said:
			
		

> i have 2 afghan#1's that sprouted about 5 days ago, im in.
> they in 3" pots now(ive only just spotted this thread). ill be moving them into 16oz cups tomoro. slostice hasnt long past here, ill be putting mine outside, kinda like Dewayme an autoflowering environment  ill only be using potting soil, but i have some worm humus from plagron and fish meal here and that will all go in
> these were just waiting for a decision on whether the bin would be there new homes or not, and now i have a little mission. any1 whos seen my thread will know that ive had a run of bad luck lately, but maybe this little bit of fun will bring my luck around
> 
> ...


----------



## CaLiO (Jul 23, 2007)

Ran across this site a few days ago while searching for info on growing it and have been reading as much as possible. I germed a bag seed about a week ago and planted a few days ago in a 16oz cup because it was the only thing I had at the time lol. This is my first grow attempt and was wondering if I can join in and see how my first plant does in comparison to others.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 23, 2007)

:welcome: *to MP. Sure you can join in on the fun but let me warn you that these 16 oz. cup grows can get difficult at times.  *


			
				CaLiO said:
			
		

> Ran across this site a few days ago while searching for info on growing it and have been reading as much as possible. I germed a bag seed about a week ago and planted a few days ago in a 16oz cup because it was the only thing I had at the time lol. This is my first grow attempt and was wondering if I can join in and see how my first plant does in comparison to others.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 23, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Well because we really have no room i took two Stoneybud plants we had already started and were gonna use them. No big deal i guess it just puts us a bit ahead of everyone else.   Anywho here they are 12 days after breaking ground. These babies are growing fast and big. :hubba:  Gonna put them into flower at 3 weeks old.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 23, 2007)

very nice :hubba:


----------



## CaLiO (Jul 23, 2007)

Those are some nice looking plants. Didn't know growing in a cup would be any different, guess I got some more reading to do. Anyway recently moved from Cali to alabama and am sick of the awful grass down here. I planted some seeds from some of the local reggie we have here for some practice. I ordered some northern light seeds for once I get a lil more experienced and setup and was wondering if this is an ok strain for someone starting out.P.S. this site is great and has been a wealth of information


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 24, 2007)

Dang, TBG. Very nice. I'm ashamed to post pictures of mine now. lol.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 24, 2007)

*Come on man. What you have to remember is these babies are 12 days old. Well 13 days old today.  Were ahead of everyone else i imagine. Post them pics up guys and gals it's time for some updates. *


			
				TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Dang, TBG. Very nice. I'm ashamed to post pictures of mine now. lol.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jul 24, 2007)

just checked the afghans, and they doin ok. not as big as yours TBG, but still coming along  1 of them is very stretched, about 4 inches long before the leaves start. all in all, its good.

85C

(no pics sorry)


----------



## Roots Dog (Jul 24, 2007)

I have to ask. What is the average some one get out of a grow like this? And also what is the max one can get?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 24, 2007)

*Not much man. Last time we did the 16 oz. cup grow we got about 5 1/2 to 6 grams dry bud. If i'm not mistaken another member on here got about 1/2 oz. or 14 grams. This kinda grow is just for fun anyway.  *


			
				Roots Dog said:
			
		

> I have to ask. What is the average some one get out of a grow like this? And also what is the max one can get?


----------



## Roots Dog (Jul 24, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Not much man. Last time we did the 16 oz. cup grow we got about 5 1/2 to 6 grams dry bud. If i'm not mistaken another member on here got about 1/2 oz. or 14 grams. This kinda grow is just for fun anyway.  *



Thanks for the feedback. But Damn that sucks. I guess it just for fun.


----------



## Draston (Jul 24, 2007)

here are my babies again at 5 days old. They are outside and soakin' up good ole sun rays .


----------



## CaLiO (Jul 25, 2007)

strain didn't smoke to good, so I'm not expecting much. More than likely an outdoor strain but oh well just getting some practice out it until I get my seeds


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 25, 2007)

Heres the little girl at thirteen days old.  Been on 12/12 since day one so there is a little bit of stretch but not bad at all.


----------



## Draston (Jul 25, 2007)

I think I might top mine to just see what it does and get used to it for my next grow. How long do you all think I should wait?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jul 25, 2007)

not just yet draston


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 25, 2007)

*Yup i would give them sometime to grow before topping. If everything goes right and they are growing good you should be able to top around week 3 or 4. Why don't you just tie them down instead of topping? *


			
				Draston said:
			
		

> I think I might top mine to just see what it does and get used to it for my next grow. How long do you all think I should wait?


----------



## Capone (Jul 25, 2007)

mine is like just breaking through the soil..ill post pic later along with my Grow journal..nice guys


----------



## Draston (Jul 25, 2007)

Capone said:
			
		

> mine is like just breaking through the soil..ill post pic later along with my Grow journal..nice guys


 
thats what this thread is for.... Post updates for this contest in this thread...


----------



## Capone (Jul 25, 2007)

Here you go!!! day 4 
Again was this a no nute grow?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 26, 2007)

*You can give them anything you want as long as it's growing in soil and a 16 oz. cup.  *


			
				Capone said:
			
		

> Here you go!!! day 4
> Again was this a no nute grow?


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 26, 2007)

damn it, i love a challenge. lol to bad i missed the starting date


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem to go ahead and start. Join in.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 26, 2007)

*Sticky is right. Fill up a 16 oz. cup with some dirt plant a seed and get it going.  *


----------



## Draston (Jul 26, 2007)

TBG how is the end of this contest going to end? Are we going to set a deadline?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 27, 2007)

*Nope no deadline. Your plants finish when they finish.  *


			
				Draston said:
			
		

> TBG how is the end of this contest going to end? Are we going to set a deadline?


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 27, 2007)

My 2 AK's have hit the surface......aww...aint they cute....:heart: 

Im starting the current today.....

But for the time when the plant is active..ie. the day. It will be switched off in the evening....

Ive set this thing at 3V should be about 300mA........

Plants grow quicker and more responsive during thunderstorms....mainly due to the static electricity build up in the air....much the same way that animals know when a storm is approaching....static electricity is mean stuff to play with ,but some experiments have been made to show an almost 35% increase in yield....
so the idea is ......
will a plant respond to electric current?...
The current in the soil should...(I hope)....make more nitrogen available for the roots, also stimulating the roots so that they may take up more nutrients than a regular plant hence producing a bigger plant with bigger buds....:hubba: :aok: 

Thats my theory......


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jul 27, 2007)

Ive got too see how that comes out Imsobored


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Well here we are 19 days after breaking ground and the little Stoneybuds are growing fast and furious.   They will be tossed into flower in 2 days.   Here are a few pics. *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 30, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. Well here we are 19 days after breaking ground and the little Stoneybuds are growing fast and furious.  They will be tossed into flower in 2 days.  Here are a few pics. *


:holysheep:  holy cow those ladies are looking great TBG u made some great looking babies there brother i will be keeping an eye on those puppies:hubba:  always look forward to your grows


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 30, 2007)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> My 2 AK's have hit the surface......aww...aint they cute....:heart:
> 
> Im starting the current today.....
> 
> ...


:holysheep: Are u shocking them?  gotta say i never heard of this so this will be interesting to watch good luck :hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 30, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. Well here we are 19 days after breaking ground and the little Stoneybuds are growing fast and furious.  They will be tossed into flower in 2 days.  Here are a few pics. *


 

What litghts r u using?
for 19 days it sure looks good !!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*Thanks mang. We are using two 65 watt Flourex lights for vegging then switch to 400 watt HPS for flower.  *


			
				Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> What litghts r u using?
> for 19 days it sure looks good !!


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 30, 2007)

Is it ok to enter the contest, even if i have no way to put pics up? I already started and I could post my progress maybe if it is ok.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*That's fine.  *


			
				KBA in CT said:
			
		

> Is it ok to enter the contest, even if i have no way to put pics up? I already started and I could post my progress maybe if it is ok.


----------



## Capone (Jul 30, 2007)

my plants are NL strain, does anyone have any prior experience growing the strain..if so...details...is it a compact grow? yield? any and all info appreciated


----------



## Mutt (Jul 30, 2007)

Capone said:
			
		

> my plants are NL strain, does anyone have any prior experience growing the strain..if so...details...is it a compact grow? yield? any and all info appreciated



yep....http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=26667#post26667

Short easy and frosty...need say more


----------



## Capone (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks..congrats..i was looking for a couchlock high


----------



## Mutt (Jul 30, 2007)

Great for insomnia/anxiety. Stuff knocked my butt out cold.


----------



## CaLiO (Jul 31, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Great for insomnia/anxiety. Stuff knocked my butt out cold.


Can't wait for my seeds to arrive, so I can get started on experiencing ths 1st hand


----------



## CaLiO (Jul 31, 2007)

Lightning not where it needs to be yet, but plan to have that taken care of this weekend. planning to pick up at least a 150w hps for flowering and get a nice cfl setup for veg. Doing decent for a 4ft floro and 2 27w cfl's that I am using for now I guess.
Any suggestion's on where to get a nice hps between 150 and 400w for a reasonable price?


----------



## Draston (Jul 31, 2007)

CaLiO said:
			
		

> Lightning not where it needs to be yet, but plan to have that taken care of this weekend. planning to pick up at least a 150w hps for flowering and get a nice cfl setup for veg. Doing decent for a 4ft floro and 2 27w cfl's that I am using for now I guess.
> Any suggestion's on where to get a nice hps between 150 and 400w for a reasonable price?


 
www.htgsupply.com


----------



## Capone (Aug 5, 2007)

About 11days old


----------



## Smokaholic (Aug 5, 2007)

thats a beauty


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 5, 2007)

Looking good capaone


----------



## Love2GrowLove2Smoke (Aug 5, 2007)

yah looking nice man,so you boys leave the plant in the 16oz. cup for the whole duration of the time ??


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes - a novelty fun grow for the **** of it.


----------



## stickyfingersguy (Aug 5, 2007)

Looking good lads


----------



## Love2GrowLove2Smoke (Aug 5, 2007)

haha yeh looks good fun,wouldnt yield much but id like to see how big i could get it whilst root bound ^^ lol,is it too late too start some up guys ??


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 5, 2007)

There's no deadline so I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 5, 2007)

*Throw a bean in........*

And let 'er rip.  The last one done is the winner!  LOL

Rules at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## Love2GrowLove2Smoke (Aug 5, 2007)

Haha sweet ill get 2 germinating,hopefully get em in the box a few days after =]


----------



## Capone (Aug 5, 2007)

Love2GrowLove2Smoke said:
			
		

> haha yeh looks good fun,wouldnt yield much but id like to see how big i could get it whilst root bound ^^ lol,is it too late too start some up guys ??



You'll be amaized how much you could grow in these cups..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 6, 2007)

*Looking great everyone. Well here are our babies at 26 days after breaking ground. They were placed into flower 5 days ago and are starting the stretch as you can see. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow!!! Some of you are really impressing me with these grows. If I could stop trying to make crosses for a while I could join along. Good luck everyone!


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 6, 2007)

Man looking great TBG, can't wait to see what kind yield will come off of those.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2007)

Dang doods!  Great job.


----------



## AlienBait (Aug 6, 2007)

Looking good so far guys!

Too bad I had to sit this one out.  Next time, though....


----------



## Draston (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll post pictures later but a catipiller got on one of my plants. I put some bug repellant on them and they seem to be picking up.


----------



## Capone (Aug 11, 2007)

in flowering...soon but hey i i can do what i want right!..lol


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 11, 2007)

Gonna have to start all over.. the seed that I was hoping to produce didnt.. Oh Well... got some others I found , have NO clue what they are, but I saved the seeds so they must be decent. Will update my cup grow again later...good luck everyone...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 11, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. May i say everyone's plants are looking great. Anyway let's get to the bad news on our plants.   After being in flower for about 7 to 10 days they have showed sex. :hubba:  Both of them are males. :shocked:  Looks like were out this time around. We would start some new babies but we just don't have the room at this time. Will be following the rest of everyone's grows so good luck to everyone and hope you all get females.  Will post pics of the deaths later today. *


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear the bad news about your Stoney's.

I've got bad news too......

My seeds are not germing for this grow. I am getting NL seeds, but have not arrived yet. So at this point, I am out also.......:bolt:


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 11, 2007)

Show us your balls!
We'll make hash, hash, hash out of them all!


----------



## Capone (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the TBG and PB. my plants are on there 5th day of flower(no sign of sex yet)..but i will def post pic later today...Good growing guys...i hope im not the only one left growing


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

thought I'd post a pic up.
2 on left NL
4 on right Juicy Fruit X Champagne
Took care of the stretch and added dirt.(see second pic for what i did 1 week later) Some of the seed shells needed a lil help.:doh:
(3) 23W CFL's but getting (2) 55W 5500K @ 3600 lumens a peice end of this week. So by friday 4500+ lumens per sq. I will clone em and flower the seeds keeping the clones as moms. So they will remain in the 16oz. cups per the rules of the thread. Will post another pic at each stage. (sprout, seedling, veg, flower, and harvest) So about every 3 weeks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 14, 2007)

*Hey Mutt i see babies and may i say they are looking great. :aok:  Mucho GREEN MOJO your way brother.  *


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

just another shot couple days later....couple of em are pretty vigorous.   not bad for 10 days since the bean cracked. NL is a lil deformed tho....sorta wierd.  but growin fine.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking goo Mutt. Sorry to hear about your babies TBG, thats part of the game. Every White Rhino I start turns male on me...i'm thinking the strain doesn't like me.


----------



## Capone (Aug 15, 2007)

growing good but no sign of sex...on 1212 with natural an CFL;s


----------



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2007)

AWWW crap....just re-read the rules..ONLY TWO...well i'm four over and am NOT killing them 
Sorry...just thought its had to be from seed in a 16 oz. cup. no clones.
Sorry guys.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 20, 2007)

well thought I'd bump this thread with a pic...been a lil slow.
lower growth yellowed on two...but seems to be a quirk. I'll keep an eye out tho....outa practice... 
1st day of week three. if you notice the bottom middle NL...told ya deformed leaves. lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 21, 2007)

*Keep up the great work everyone.  *


----------



## Capone (Aug 21, 2007)

I think my NL plant is dying..yellow leafs and looks rootbount..what can i do to help its chances?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2007)

try bottom feeding it. just put a tray of water under it. will help with its thirst. 
Also a good flush to get rid of the excess salts will help too.


----------



## Capone (Aug 22, 2007)

man she died...i waled outside and saw all the leafs down and looked like it burned to death,,,ill post pic in the ,mornin


----------



## Mutt (Aug 22, 2007)

Capone said:
			
		

> man she died...i waled outside and saw all the leafs down and looked like it burned to death,,,ill post pic in the ,mornin



my condolances man.


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 22, 2007)

Capone said:
			
		

> man she died...i waled outside and saw all the leafs down and looked like it burned to death,,,ill post pic in the ,mornin


Sorry to hear that, looks like my plant is headed in the same direction. Top leaves are green, but all the lower leaves are yellow. Drainage cup is full of roots, so I put a lil water in it hoping it helps a lil. Any suggestions on what I can do to try and bring her back? Will try to post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Capone (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks mutt and calio...maybe better luck next time... as far as help with the 16oz grows...i cant really say much seeing that im 0 for 1 in this game..


----------



## Mutt (Aug 22, 2007)

CaLiO said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that, looks like my plant is headed in the same direction. Top leaves are green, but all the lower leaves are yellow. Drainage cup is full of roots, so I put a lil water in it hoping it helps a lil. Any suggestions on what I can do to try and bring her back? Will try to post pics tomorrow.


 
If you have the guts...you can trim the roots.
LINK
I'll be doing it prior to flower myself.
Also good after the trim to rinse the roots off well and then stick it in the new soil.


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 22, 2007)

Really doesn't seem like to much of choice at this point. Gotta do something Quick or this lil lady is a goner


----------



## KBA in CT (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry to say it, but both of my 16 oz. cup grows died. They were both about 4 to 5 inches tall, then it was down hill from there. I guess i can try again another time.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 29, 2007)

:bump: 
MG soil pitched me a little bit of a fit, but got it fixed.
added a few more seeds, haha so much for the 2 plant rule for me.
Got another seed in a 1" clay pot, will post pics of that too l8r in a different thread. Have to see if I can do it....HGB's just amazed me so gotta try it.


----------



## imsoborednow (Aug 29, 2007)

Wassupp Guys...

Jus come back off vacation....

An both my lil darlin's are still staring at the sun......

Electro looks a bit puny .......

Gonna think about changing the charge......?


It hasnt been real sunny here for a while though........ an as I said ...........I'm using natural light for this grow............


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Aug 29, 2007)

K, dammnitt. I'm in. One bean, Southern Lights. 16 0z cup. Same set-up as my Big Red grow. ( pics at my journal ) Flouro: start to finish. FF Ocean Forest. Pics once she breks soil. She popped this am; 29 AUG07..... 
Good Luck ,ALL.......


----------



## Mutt (Sep 5, 2007)

Well one got the axe yest. Turned out male. The last and remaining NL is a female. Rest are taking there time.
Prolly gonna transplant the last NL I have (no more NL beans  ) and reveg her after flower. If she's worth it. (she stretched the most)

Well having fun with this mirco grow...the lil plants are bagseed started on 12/12. funky stretchy things. Don't think I'll do that again. I'll stick with a shorter veg period.

Hows everyone elses coming along?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking good, looking good.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 5, 2007)

*Everything is looking great Mutt. Like i say any harvest is better than no harvest. Crap man if you can average 7 grams per plant you would be set until next harvest.  Gonna send ya a PM so answer it. :hubba: *


----------



## Mutt (Sep 5, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Crap man if you can average 7 grams per plant you would be set until next harvest.  *


Wet maybe


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking great Mutt......

Wish I knew how you get 'em to grow so short......

Is it the strain....ouch!...

Or is it the low lighting...?

Either way ....you got a nice grow on there. 

I seem to recall you want to grow your main crop small.......

Don't seem like you'll have any probs.....:cool2:

Another update on mine........now 6 weeks since ground zero.....slow but sure...

First time for me using natural light........

Think I prefer it indoors where I am the 'GOD'.....:holysheep:


----------



## Mutt (Sep 5, 2007)

I topped em early. Low lighting? might not be a HID, but got 4500 lumens per square foot. Gonna add another biggie (3600 lumens=total of 10800 lumens in 2 sq.ft. ) in today.
Haven't been top feeding, just fill up a pan with 1/8 str. bloom ferts for right now to see how they respond. pre-fert soil. they soak up what they need. then outa the pan back into the cab.
2 strains in there (excluding the bagseed)
(1) Nirvana NL
rest Juicy Fruit x Champagne


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 5, 2007)

Yer Mutt......
I agree totally with the bottom feeding....

overwater these little girls and you can forget it......

That lighting your adding sure will kick 'em into some sorta response....


----------



## Mutt (Sep 5, 2007)

you still got the electrical charge in the soil?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2007)

well out of 6 seeds 5 are female. :clap:
I transplanted all but 2 into bigger pots.
NL showed the first she is staying in the 16 oz. cup along with 1 of the JFxCh. So here is a couple of crappy pics of her. (my cam is not great at close ups.)


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 8, 2007)

excellent work boys, keep it up. and HGB, how long till the next one starts?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 13, 2007)

Figure time for me to take a pic or two.
NL in the 16 oz. is on life support. but budding pretty good.
I took some pics of the tops. lower leaves are yellowing I tried boosting the "N" up a little to see if it halt progress of the yellowing.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 13, 2007)

*Looking great Mutt. Hey man by the time our Papaya finished she was yellow and red. *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice Mutt. Can't wait to see how she turns out


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 14, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> you still got the electrical charge in the soil?


 
Sure have Mutt....I backed it down a little to 15 mins in any one hour....and she seems to be doing fine....:holysheep: 

I got these plants outside covered with plastic sheet....

an as yet I dont know thier sex...so....

I figure I aint going to really upset everything right now........

I'l probably start playing with the voltages again when I see bud.....:watchplant:


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's my cups! There are like 15 days old, some are slower growers, but then again I started the far right row 15 weeks ago or so, and been starting another row each week. I'm going to play around with flowering them in different stages as they get older.  

But my pics ! They were getting nute burned from the MG soil for a while but most seem to be adjusting better now.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey TBG can i jump into this or is it too late??? i can keep a couple that are in 16oz cups in my room now  let me know ok peace
Great cups everyone


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 15, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> (my cam is not great at close ups.)


 
Look on the camera, most digitals have a close up mode, the icon is usually a little flower (appropriately enough).  You turn that on and some digital magic stuff happens and you get clear closeups.  Not that yours are that bad, the first one has good detail.  Nice looking plants!

Here is a useful little link about it, but generic.  Your camera manual should tell you about yours in better detail, I would hope 

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/hp_digital_photography/article/0,2033,DIY_13956_4158061,00.html

Yes, I know, I pick the wierdest little things to focus on in these threads


----------



## Mutt (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks THCPez
I monkeyed around with the camera...I am great with computers but horrible with cell phones and cameras 

I fixed the "n" situation....hopefully i can keep em alive long enough.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 20, 2007)

This weeks pics. Gettin a lil raggity. They are rootbound BAD.  They got about 5 more weeks to go.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2007)

*Loooking good Mutt. By the time they are done you won't have any fan leaves left on them ladies.  *


----------



## Mutt (Sep 24, 2007)

hehehe, you ain't lyin about them fan leaves TBG. I feel a little guilty having them this bad off.  Like the feeling when I eat veal. LOL


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 25, 2007)

*Damn Mutt looks like your the only one left this time around. The little ladies are looking good. Are ya still feeding them 2 times a day? Any nutes yet? *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 25, 2007)

*Damn Sticky i missed this post.   Sorry about that mang. Yes you can start one up whenever ya want.  *


			
				Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Hey TBG can i jump into this or is it too late??? i can keep a couple that are in 16oz cups in my room now let me know ok peace
> Great cups everyone


----------



## Mutt (Sep 25, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn Mutt looks like your the only one left this time around. The little ladies are looking good. Are ya still feeding them 2 times a day? Any nutes yet? *



I fert every other day using maxi-bloom and water 2x a day. morning bottom feed let it soak for a lil while. Then top feed 1/2 what I do in the AM from the top. But today is flush day.  Prolly won't water for a day or until they sag....which ever comes first.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 26, 2007)

there all looking very nice and a good size for 16oz cups.good luck


----------



## bigweedo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey Mutt..your plants look great! I was just wondering how old they were when you topped them?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 27, 2007)

Week 3 topped...week 4 switched to flower to keep em short....had limited space and didn't want to LST. LST keeps ht. down but grows wide. Need short and compact this grow.
I do not recommend this, I broke my own rule. NO stress week 3. but it worked out this time. Still looking every mornin for bananas.


----------



## Artfan (Sep 27, 2007)

This is not fair lol. Next year I hope to buy a small lighting system. The weather here in the UK does not allow for growing right now. I'll be sure to join in next year. Following your progress and learning the skills I wil require is top.
Peace
Artfan.


----------



## imsoborednow (Oct 1, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn Mutt looks like your the only one left this time around. *


 
Hey Guys....dont dismiss me already.....:cry:


----------



## J_Rizzle (Oct 1, 2007)

When is the next one of these?
I want in. Please send a PM next time one of these gets started, someone?​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 1, 2007)

*My bad ISBN. Thought Mutt was the only one left.  *


			
				imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Hey Guys....dont dismiss me already.....:cry:


----------



## imsoborednow (Oct 1, 2007)

Guess I better give you an update seeing hows im dead....

Well nothing much....!!!

The plants aint grown much.......an I'm below the 12/12 outdoors now...

So I changed a few things...

Just dragged my two plants in for a bit of a holiday....

 alla Costa-del-floweroom....:rofl:

Electro (on the right) is still gettin 300mv for 15 mins every hour of daylight....

I think they are both fems, though this will soon sort them out.....

Its been 9 weeks and 3 days since they hit the surface...

I figure I gotta induce flowering now ....it may even be too late ....we shall see..........

I'll post when I can confirm sex

....You know I would have done this earlier but I had One Hell of a sativa in my way......
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=156530#post156530

Laters............... 

Aint fed them yet .....figure Ill start soon.....


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2007)

Well some news.
MY NL 16 oz. cup had to be chopped early. It was closer to being done than the JFxCh. The untopped one was getting burnt on the lights so I had to do a lil bending which meant one 16 oz. cup had to go. I would rather work on the better yeilders than this one any way.
I'll post some pics. l8r today. I think I got about a whole whopping 1 gram outa it HAHAHAHA


----------



## Mutt (Oct 6, 2007)

A bud shot of the remaining 16 oz. cup.
and harvest pic of the NL I had to chop early. WAY too early.  But it'll catch me a buzz. so all is


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 6, 2007)

That is a little bud.........The JFxCH looks healthy.  Enjoy your little buzzzz.

PB


----------



## Mutt (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah PB that lil thing still needed 3 more weeks at least. 
but the other plants were much healthier than that one...so the choice was easy. LOL


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's a pic of a 16oz that i completely abandoned with exception of watering everyonce in a while.  No nutes.  Daylight only.  Just sits outside.  Its in poor shape as you can tell.  Not a fan leaf left   
this is one starved/tortured plant. 

I am going to attempt to revive her a bit and leave her out a month or so more.  these small grows require constant attention.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 6, 2007)

Good job guys. Mutt that is a pretty lil bud. AGU that girl is naked.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2007)

well, she's gettin close to finishing up. Next week should be ready.
I flushed her out last week. The gunk that came out. ugh.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2007)

*Mutt the little lady has some nice BUDS on her. :hubba:   Not bad, not bad at all. :aok: You don't get much off the 16 oz. cup grows but they sure are fun.  Great job mang.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2007)

*AGU sorry mang but i'm gonna have to report you to the MGA (Marijuana Growers Association) for child neglect.  *


			
				allgrownup said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of a 16oz that i completely abandoned with exception of watering everyonce in a while. No nutes. Daylight only. Just sits outside. Its in poor shape as you can tell. Not a fan leaf left
> this is one starved/tortured plant.
> 
> I am going to attempt to revive her a bit and leave her out a month or so more. these small grows require constant attention.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 12, 2007)

Well tops from my 16oz. cup grow are harvested. 
Pics are in my grow journal.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=161724#post161724
Letting the bottoms grow to see if they get anything usable other than for iso.
Was using a magnifying glass my loupe broke...that didn't work. Popped em under the micro and went "oh crap!!, they are more amber than I thought" LOL


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 1, 2007)

Yo ......sssup

Just got my www. back ...

Minor disagreement over money......:hitchair: 

Anyways ...I got a couple of pics I took about 5 days ago.....

Ones 33 inches electro is 25 inches including the pint glass....... 

Theyre pretty tall but they are Ak48 which is a sativa/indica cross...

I didnt think they'd survive as when I have grown a full size plant in a 10 litre 

pot, even then,I lose all the sun leaves then an have to do a bit o tying 

down.cos they still stretch like a sat..:holysheep: 

Not much bud on em yet tho...:cry: 

but they aint ready yet........................... :watchplant:


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow - You sure like your Sativas!

Later..........


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 1, 2007)

Funny you should say that PB....

Im jus bout sic of them .....

Gonna go indie for a while .........

Hey how you get on with your sat?


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey man.......

Got tired of it taking forever and taking up room.  My space is limited. Made ISO hash out of it and it was good.  

PB


----------



## Mutt (Nov 1, 2007)

wow imsoborednow excellent grow


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

welp i've got one in about 16 ounces or so maybe a lil bigger, but i guess i'll put her in here, its lil lol
i dont much care for contest, just cuz


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2007)

*Damn mang i thought everyone was finished but here you are.  May i say your ladies are looking great. :aok: They'll pack on them buds just give them sometime.  *


			
				imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Yo ......sssup
> 
> Just got my www. back ...
> 
> ...


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 2, 2007)

Thx for the com TBG....

Yer sorry that the posts aint been regular as I liked to....

Just life got in the way........

Or was it that sativa??:joint: 

Anyway....I digress...

I'll run these ladies as long as I can to try an up the wieght. 
It will be interesting to compare with Mutts....but I reckon he beat me a long time ago....


----------



## Mutt (Nov 2, 2007)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> It will be interesting to compare with Mutts....but I reckon he beat me a long time ago....


 
I doubt it bro, you grew a sat in a 16 oz. cup :holysheep:  :aok:
AND got it to 3'  
Nice grow bro.


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 3, 2007)

Kind words Mutt Thx.....


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Guys....

Jus been eyeballing my AK's...:watchplant:  

An I reckon electro has definatley got the edge on the control plant.....

I mean it looks like twice the amount of bud......

How could it be?????:holysheep:

This could be best thing since MG soil!!!!!!!!!! :giggle: 

I'll post a pic at weekend......

laters then....


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 7, 2007)

well here she is, unnamed, and she's been repotted since this pic, but i thought i'd post as far as i got, iam gonna get more into this a lil later on in the year, here i've already pinched her, i had planed on 4 branches and a tight control






Dc


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 11, 2007)

As promised pics...

1st one is control 

2nd one is electro.....


----------



## Mutt (Nov 11, 2007)

:watchplant: :farm: 
That is an amazing cola for the 16 oz. cup. :aok:


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 12, 2007)

Thx mutt.
Conrols bud looks looser than electro's...not so dense....
I reckon that theres more wieght on electro though I could be wrong..
Control is right about ready...but electro still has some time left in the land of the living...
Remember ol' electro has/is getting 12volts @ 300ma for 15mins for every hour of light.
This seems to have slowed the plant down....
Prehaps I'll get more bud cos its flowering longer.....
There both coming on to 4 months old now..They hit the surface July 26th...
So I havent rushed em....
Not put them into 12/12 immediatley I saw green! as some people seem to think you need to do when growing small..
In fact they started life outside....natural daylight...
Now they sit in my flowering room....
Lets say I have found a way of reducing plant hieght without reducing end bud wieght....could be useful info for us indoor growers....
It could of course be different genetics...
Both seeds came from the same pkt....
i gotta try this with one of my regular plants......see the difference...


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 12, 2007)

that is a buitifull plant nice buds


----------



## Mutt (Dec 4, 2007)

seein how there isn't a new thread for this going on...here's my 16oz. cup Wick grow....not doin so well. ROFL
ave 1/2 strength grow big to help offset the N deficiency....roots grew into the wick and some are down in the nutrient  
This one is for fun anyway. LOL


----------



## Mutt (Dec 8, 2007)

playin in the grow boxes.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 13, 2007)

Stop growing up!!! (completely outa room ht wise on this lil beast)


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 13, 2007)

im surpized i dont see more growers pinching and bruising there plants to control hight here any reasons for this?


----------



## Mutt (Dec 13, 2007)

pyroguy said:
			
		

> im surpized i dont see more growers pinching and bruising there plants to control hight here any reasons for this?


 
I do on my regular grows...but last grow single cola in a rootbound enviro worked better than topped. more yeild.
It's done growing up now its into bud making.:hubba:


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 13, 2007)

*Those plants look good. This is a fun thread*


----------



## Mutt (Dec 24, 2007)

OK my somewhat "failed" experiment.
It's over 32" tall and being smooshed down by the top of the cab.
Can't tie it cuz it will break. (tried and fixed it)
It drinking water like mad and the roots grew out the wics in the bottom of the cup :rofl:
but its just a bean.  
I won't give up till she dead.

So here she is. a 32" tall dime bag. :rofl:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey mutt, She's looking pretty tasty tho...Looks like a pretty fun grow:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats a dime bag of some dank right there! I hope it lives till you harvest, when ya thinking?


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 24, 2007)

Im trying to do 2 right now....there small seedlings though haha


----------



## Mutt (Dec 24, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Thats a dime bag of some dank right there! I hope it lives till you harvest, when ya thinking?


 
still got at very least 3 weeks


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the rep Mutt!


----------



## akirahz (Dec 25, 2007)

3 weeks, nice nice  i await


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 25, 2007)

wow there looking really good real nice color to


----------



## SAHM318 (Dec 25, 2007)

wow.  32" in 16oz cups...there's no hope for me to grow anything!  Mutt, your plant looks phenomenal!!


----------



## Mutt (Dec 25, 2007)

All the lower leaves are gone dude...LOL No side branching. :rofl: Looks pathetic dude trust me. LOL


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 25, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of a 16oz that i completely abandoned with exception of watering everyonce in a while. No nutes. Daylight only. Just sits outside. Its in poor shape as you can tell. Not a fan leaf left
> this is one starved/tortured plant.
> 
> I am going to attempt to revive her a bit and leave her out a month or so more. these small grows require constant attention.


my mom had a few like that not in 16 oz cups but just waterd almost looked the same,and the smoke was great compared to how it looked and was taken care of.PS


----------

